# N.J. State and World Record Marine Striped Bass



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I know it's old but look at this fish. I would have Striper stakes for days end.

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/recmarst.htm

http://www.stripers247.com/seventeighteight.htm


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow! Makes you wonder how big the biggest lugger truly is?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

I met Al McReynolds cousin one time who was there when the fish was caught. The fist link that 2aces posted is the tru story on how that fish was caught. It took both of them to bring it up on the jetty. Sadly, after all of the tackle sponsors and so on came out of the wood work he (McReynolds) actually wished he never caught that fish. If you look back over the years and talk to some of the commercial guys even today there have been fish bigger than that caught in their nets, and striper like that don't get that big by being stupid.


----------

